

Finally! OSX Lion allows resize a window from any corner. Monumental. - richardofyork

In OSX Lion, you can now Resize from any edge
You can now resize a window from any side or corner.<p>Scroll to the bottom:
http://www.apple.com/macosx/whats-new/features.html
======
richardofyork
This is historic, the most basic of window resize functionality has finally
been added to MACs, after decades. Now the MAC is really a modern OS :)

~~~
rauar
W/o scrollbars?

~~~
richardofyork
With or without scrollbars

------
st3fan
Also, try resizing with the option key down :-)

